# Hello - Confused! - Long



## Minxy_1

Hello all, I thought I would start a new post as havent been on here for a bit, firstly I would like to say thanyou to everyone who replied to my last post.
Well I am as I say in the title confused! In my last post I mentioned that I had just found I was pregnant, I then Had quite a bad bleed and started to think that I had got it all wrong so left it a few days and thought it was just my period had arrived, anyway it lasted 2 weeks and I stuidly didnt see my gp. I done a tests on saturday just to check as it has been 2 weeks since i stopped bleeding and was just curious and it had a faint line, so I bought some clear blue ones yesterday and they both say pregnant, I went to my gp this morn and explained everything about the first tests then the bleeding and now the tests and she just sent me home saying find a pot to wee in and then bring it back, we're send it off and your have the result monday. I dont think this is good enough, i know I should have gone to the doctors when I bled, I just want to know If I am or not, sorry to go on and on just had to get it off my chest. do u think that the hormone could just still be in my blood?? I feel like im going insane! thanks again and sorry for such a long post!! xxx


----------



## Wobbles

Well I am surprised at your GP - Personally I think you should tell him or her exactly what you have rightly just said.... its NOT good enough!!

A positive test & bleeding & accompanied by pain should be seen. Failing any sense there ring the hospital & ask for your early pregnancy unit & explain why you have rang (your GPs rather stupid) ....

I assume you used a digital? Can't be wrong hun ...

:hugs:


----------



## Minxy_1

Thanks for your reply I used 3 normal and then 2 digital. xx I might just go to the early pregnancy unit after work. x


----------



## Wobbles

I would even go as far as waiting until the evening & taking myself to A&E tbh - You will probably see someone from the gynae ward who will instruct the EPU to see you the following day.


----------



## Trinity

Dont have any advice hun .. just didnt want to read and run. :hugs: 

That is disgusting the way that your GP has treated you .. I agree with Wobbles .. get yourself down to your A&E or EPU.

Hope you get some answers soon hun. :hugs:


----------



## Iwantone!!!

no advise just welcome to bnb


----------



## Suz

Welcome again hun. 

Did you get back to the Drs? Hope all is well.

Suz


----------



## Minxy_1

Sorry for delay, I have my result back from the doctors, I called them, and they told me but thats it, nothing else not what i have to do next! im so annoyed xxxxxxxx


----------



## Minxy_1

oh it was possitive by the way lol xx


----------



## Caroline

Congratulations,on your BFP hun.

Phone your P surgery and ask, it seems o vary depending on where u live. Here the GP arranges for the midwife to contact you for your booking appt at 8-10 weeks, then she loks after u arranging scans etc.


----------



## Minxy_1

i could be 10-11 weeks already?? im not sure the surgery here is rubbish they give u no help of advice! i dunno arrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggghhhh


----------



## Caroline

I would definitely give surgery a ring, even make appointment to see GP to see what next, u should get a dating scan at 12 weeks, and thy also need to do blood tests to check your blood group, iron levels, and immunity. You really need to pester your surgery to get it sorted. Also need details of medical history and that of family, and get blood pressure taken.


----------



## Minxy_1

o.k so just got back form the docs, she took my blood pressure and is booking me in to see the mid wife! how exciting lol  Finally feel like im getting somewhere! now just need to tell mum and dad there gonna be grand parents for the first time  x


----------



## ablaze

gr8 news hun! wens ur bookin appt :D


----------



## Caroline

fantastic news hun. I'm sure u r prents will be over the moon.


----------



## Minxy_1

There going to phone me and tell me when my appointment is! I know my dad will be well happy but just moved in with my mum for a bit so hope she takes the news well too lol i'm sure she will :happydance:


----------



## Caroline

I'm sure she'll be chuffed. When i was pg with my 2nd my mum was saying she wa worried we weren't going to have any more:wacko: Now had no.3 and am considering no.4 .


----------



## ablaze

Minxy_1 said:


> There going to phone me and tell me when my appointment is! I know my dad will be well happy but just moved in with my mum for a bit so hope she takes the news well too lol i'm sure she will :happydance:

 

oooh i hope its soon!!!! im sure ur mum will be fine hun!


----------



## Minxy_1

lol my mum and dad haven't got any granchildren yet! and my mum does occasionly say to me by the time I was your age I had two children when are you gonna give me a gran child lol! I dunno if I'd be able to cope with four!! but good for you


----------



## ablaze

awww im sure shell be ok then!!!! esp if she keeps hinting for one lol!


----------



## Minxy_1

oh and I hope its soon too!! I just keep thinking this cant be real! and there going to tell me they made a mistake lol so once I've see my midwife perhaps it will sink in properly! x


----------



## ablaze

yea is a weird feelin in the 1st few weeks i hope ur as far on as u think u r!!! i remember with my son callum i thot i was 13 weeks and got scanned and was 10+1 lol, i was like nooooo!!!!!


----------



## Minxy_1

I know so do I!! lol I said to her im not entirely sure when my last AF was but i suppose I'll soon find out lol im quite excited now yay


----------



## ablaze

will you have your scan befor your bookin appt do you know? its so exciting isnt it!!!


----------



## Minxy_1

I will prob see my midwife first I'm hoping its gonna be soon I can't waitttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt lol then i'll know more hopefully x


----------



## ablaze

u prob wont know how far on u r until ur scan, but least wen u get ur booking appt it will seem more real!!! its hard to believe it sumtimes in teh early weeks! well unless ur throwin ur guts up :rofl:


----------



## Minxy_1

luckily I haven't been sick  lol infact I haven't really had any of the pregnancy symptoms! apart from sore boobies but thats stopped now! quite lucky I feel hahahaha x


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Oh Minxy! I only just read all this. Congrats on your BFP. Im very happy for you!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Minxy_1

Hello all, 

just to update u all, I started bleeding again monday, I was down the hospital monday and yesterday and they confirmed I actually did loose the baby with the first bleed, Im so annoyed and angry with my doctor for telling me I definately was pregnant after the bleed and being so unhelpfull. I feel like such a fool for telling people I was then not then was now not agian! I might just make a complaint to my doctors surgery cause my doctor has been so unhelpfull through all of this, when I started bleeding monday, she just said yeah your probably having a miscarriage just go home and lay down, its a good job you didnt tell your parents u were pregnant! she didnt check me or anything! sorry for moaning and going on but she has really messed with my head! thanks for all your lovely comments when I thought I was anyway thanks for being here for me xx


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Minxy, 

I'm so sorry for your loss! :hugs: 

Although you may not feel up to it I think you should make a complaint, being treated like that is just not on, it would make me wonder if your the first to be treated so bad by your GP!

I really don't know what more to say apart from how sorry I am.....sending you lots of hugs! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

x


----------



## Trinity

So sorry for your loss minxy :hugs:


----------



## Caroline

:hugs::hugs::hugs: so sorry for your loss


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Minxy, Sorry to hear this. Hope you are ok.:hugs:


----------



## ablaze

i am so sorry 4 ur losss hun :hugs:


----------



## Imi

Oh sweetheart im so so sorry for your loss

xxx


----------



## Minxy_1

Thanks lovelies, I will definately make a complaint I think as I had the midwife leaving me shitty messages all day on my answer phone yesterday too, they obviously dont talk to eachother there! then when I phoned back she said I dont need to worry about u now then! im soooooooooooooooo annoyed x


----------



## Caroline

thats absolutely disgusting i'd definitely make a complaint.

You must be devastated and comments like that from mw must be awful.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Minxy_1

I know there absolutely useless, but I am o.k in myself with how I feel just angry with how i've been treated! x


----------



## Jo

Aww sweetheart i am so sorry for your loss
I have only just read all this post:hugs: :hugs: 

You deserve much better treatment than you have received

Deff put a complaint in when you feel more upto it:hugs:


----------



## Trinity

Thats disgusting ... deffo make a complaint hun. :hugs:


----------



## Yummy Mummy Nat

So sorry to hear about your loss hun :hugs: that midwife sounds like she needs a good slap - saying things like that at a very sad time for you. How dare she :twisted: sending you HUGE hugs hunny and you know where we all are :hugs: love Nat xxx


----------



## Minxy_1

Thanks again its nice to be able to talk to people  x


----------

